
I Just Hacked a State Election. I’m 17. And I’m Not Even a Very Good Hacker - patagonia
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/08/21/i-just-hacked-a-state-election-17-not-a-good-hacker-219374
======
sp332
This was a CTF competition using a software stack that was designed to be
hacked. It was not a copy of a real elections site.
[https://twitter.com/Lee_Holmes/status/1031926153777299457](https://twitter.com/Lee_Holmes/status/1031926153777299457)

As far as I can tell it was at the r00tzasylum village and not even at the
Voting Machine Village.

